# Rocky Fishable?



## Mortifero (May 29, 2011)

So i have mostly fished the V and was wondering since Rocky looks high now which i good but how long goes it take to go down so its fishable? hoping some fish will move up now with the high water.

Thanks Everyone, Tight Lines!


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Mortifero said:


> So i have mostly fished the V and was wondering since Rocky looks high now which i good but how long goes it take to go down so its fishable? hoping some fish will move up now with the high water.
> 
> Thanks Everyone, Tight Lines!


Right now it's 647 and dropping. Some guys fish it at 400 which could be as early as a day or two.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Guys just remember when it drops 400 with the lack of rain we have had this fall is not the same color as 400 in the winter. It may be 200 by the time we wake up in the morning but will still be muddy.


----------



## dfox (Jul 15, 2004)

Mortifero said:


> So i have mostly fished the V and was wondering since Rocky looks high now which i good but how long goes it take to go down so its fishable? hoping some fish will move up now with the high water.
> 
> Thanks Everyone, Tight Lines!


agree that the early season flow rates can be dirty compared to later season. there is a lot of silt in the river, have heard that it is an irritant to the gills... I still think there will be some fish coming in. Not like it used to be in the fall, but still a lot of fun


----------



## garshark (Aug 23, 2011)

Could be longer the river is at 1000 cfs right now. Hopefully if fishible by Monday


----------



## CloudySea (Dec 16, 2014)

Mortifero said:


> So i have mostly fished the V and was wondering since Rocky looks high now which i good but how long goes it take to go down so its fishable? hoping some fish will move up now with the high water.
> 
> Thanks Everyone, Tight Lines!


Pretty sure it only takes about 48 hrs to calm down. Hoping it's perfect by Saturday!


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

Mortifero, I was hoping to fish it too but its not going to happen. The vermilion and black river look like you would have a better chance. I am un familiar with both of these rivers but I may give one of them a try tomorrow afternoon. Let me know if you want to meet up


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Looking at Riverboss right now. The rock is at 921 and falling. It will be on the high side on Saturday, should get better as the day goes on!

Wes


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

AC_ESS said:


> Mortifero, I was hoping to fish it too but its not going to happen. The vermilion and black river look like you would have a better chance. I am un familiar with both of these rivers but I may give one of them a try tomorrow afternoon. Let me know if you want to meet up


I fish vermilion quiet and bit and have for over twenty years, but I would look elsewhere as of now. Vermilion does not clear quickly if your just looking to scout some potential spots then go for it but I would not waste my time personally. http://waterdata.usgs.gov/usa/nwis/uv?04199500 use this link for the usgs site. The river will fish below 250 and turbidity below 35 in the low stretches. For best all around river conditions look for the flow to be between 125-180 and turbidity to be between 9-20. I know you can't catch fish from the couch but catching fish in a leafy mud soup isn't exactly preferred either.


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

laynhardwood said:


> I fish vermilion quiet and bit and have for over twenty years, but I would look elsewhere as of now. Vermilion does not clear quickly if your just looking to scout some potential spots then go for it but I would not waste my time personally. http://waterdata.usgs.gov/usa/nwis/uv?04199500 use this link for the usgs site. The river will fish below 250 and turbidity below 35 in the low stretches. For best all around river conditions look for the flow to be between 125-180 and turbidity to be between 9-20. I know you can't catch fish from the couch but catching fish in a leafy mud soup isn't exactly proffered either.


I agree.....chagrin looks leafy as well......with some mud added in


----------



## dfox (Jul 15, 2004)

the flow rate I just checked is under 300 Thursday evening, it may be murky but fishable Friday and I would think, getting low over the weekend. hope we got some fish in!!


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

The rock has slowed down but today around 4 it was still muddy. I am sure friday afternoon it will be ready to fish.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Yeah it came down quick. The Southwest wind help pull the water out of the river. it should be fishable later today.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

If I get off work early I'm gonna give it a try


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

It was fishable today but I did not hear of anyone catching anything.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I fished the rocky all day yesterday the flow is fishable but between the two of us I caught probably the smallest steelhead that I have ever caught, that was the only action I seen all day and that goes for everyone I talked to and fished by..


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Saw three come out of lower rocky today. My buddies brother-in-law fished steel for his first time with us - he went 1/2 on one of my white jigs. He was drifting on a spin setup - He was thrilled. The rest of us were swinging flies and did squat. I was happy to see him catch for the first time and also happy to see my tackle succeed!


----------

